# Have AKC #, need name



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If I have the AKC registration number, is there an easy way to come up with the dog's name? I'm trying to fill in some K9data information on a dog (not Tito) and I have only the registration numbers.
Thanks!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you can look it up on AKC's site


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

you can look it up on www.akc.org, but you have to have an account, but they don't charge.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool I didnt know that. I thought you had to have a name.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, call me stoopid (I've been called a lot worse, lol) but where on the AKC site can I find it? (I do have an AKC account)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Check the main page, under "meet the AKC". You want the reports and information store.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

If you log onto your account and go to manage dogs. You should be able to do a search of dogs that way.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

go to www.akc.org

then click on store

scroll down to thisFree Online Services
We are pleased to offer the following services free of charge. 

right below it is a link for free dog look up

you can plug in the # and it will give you the name

http://www.akc.org/store/reports/dog/search/dog_search.cfm?basic=yes


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

You want to follow an animal under "Manage Dogs." Then you can enter the number.
You do have to be logged in to get the Manage Dogs menu.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome!! Got it! THANKS!!!!



solinvictus said:


> go to www.akc.org
> 
> then click on store
> 
> ...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Solinvictus beat me to it!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there a way to find a kennel by the AKC tracking chip implanted in a young dog?
The chip was purchased, implanted, but never registered to an owner.

Thanks,
Max


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

SxSDoublegun said:


> Is there a way to find a kennel by the AKC tracking chip implanted in a young dog?
> The chip was purchased, implanted, but never registered to an owner.
> 
> Thanks,
> Max


It's likely the best you're going to be able to get is who the chip, or lot of chips, was sold to.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> It's likely the best you're going to be able to get is who the chip, or lot of chips, was sold to.


That would be good enough.


Max


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

SxSDoublegun said:


> That would be good enough.
> 
> 
> Max


Then you would need to contact the manufacturer of the chip. They should be ablle to tell you who they sold the chip to (vet, breeder, club). Then you will need to contact them and MAYBE they can tell you who the chip belongs to. I run a clinic for my Golden club and we offer microchips. I do not keep a record who gets what number, so if they do not register it and I was contacted I would not be able to tell you who the chip belonged to.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

She was chipped with an AKC supplied microchip called CAR. No information, owner or animal or otherwise, was ever registered to the AKC CAR database under that chip identification number. I did register the chip and the dog to us as the owners. How would I go about tracking who the chip was sold to?


P.S., Hank, That Kizmet is a fine looking dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

If it is an AKC chip they should be able to tell you who purchased the chip from them.

And THANK YOU, yes she was. :wave:


----------

